# apt-get update und apt-get upgrade super langsam?



## Falcon37 (11. Mai 2010)

Kein Plan woher das auf einmal kommt, der Server läuft jetzt seit 229 Tagen ohne jemals irgendwelche Probleme gehabt zu haben, aber auf einmal ist apt-get update und apt-get upgrade super langsam geworden, das Problem ist schwer zu erklären ich gebe apt-get update und apt-get upgrade ein und das ganze wird in circa 3 Minuten abgearbeitet. Load normal, Logs auch. Das Update ist am Ende aber zum Glück erfolgreich... Verwende als Quelle ftp.easynet.be und security.debian.org.

Weiß wer woran das liegen kann?

_Edit:_
Nochmal kurz zu den Logs in "Mail Err-Protokoll anzeigen" steht folgendes:


```
May 10 06:26:04 lapido amavis[12577]: (12577-15) (!!)ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: Connection refused) at (eval 88) line 309.
May 10 06:26:04 lapido amavis[12577]: (12577-15) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
May 11 06:26:04 lapido amavis[12576]: (12576-15) (!!)ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl (Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: Connection refused) at (eval 88) line 309.
May 11 06:26:04 lapido amavis[12576]: (12576-15) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
```
Was hat das zu bedeuten?

Danke.
*
SYSTEM:*
Debian Lenny 64 bit
ISPConfig 3
nie Probleme gehabt
alle Dienste wie immer normal online


----------



## Till (12. Mai 2010)

Zum apt Problem: Schau mal in die /etc/apt/sources.list welche Repositories Du da drin hast uns such Dir ggf. einen anderen Mirror raus.

Zum Mail Log: Versuch mal einen clamd und amavisd Neustart.


----------



## Falcon37 (12. Mai 2010)

Das Update Problem hat sich anscheinend von selber  gelöst, die Server von denen waren vielleicht gerade als ich das Update machte überlastet. 

Der clamd Neustart bringt folgendes:

```
$ /etc/init.d/clamav-daemon restart
Stopping ClamAV daemon: clamd/sbin/start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 12436: No such process
.
Starting ClamAV daemon: clamd LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
LibClamAV Warning: ***  This version of the ClamAV engine is outdated.     ***
LibClamAV Warning: *** DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq ***
LibClamAV Warning: ***********************************************************
.
```
Der amavisd Neustart scheint aber erfolgreich:

```
/etc/init.d/amavis restart
Stopping amavisd: amavisd-new.
Starting amavisd: amavisd-new.
```


----------



## Laubie (12. Mai 2010)

läuft der clamav-dienst denn jetzt?

```
/etc/init.d/clamav-daemon status
```


----------



## Falcon37 (13. Mai 2010)

Zitat von Laubie:


> läuft der clamav-dienst denn jetzt?


Ja.


```
clamd is running.
```


----------

